# Hey you ada haters out there!



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Check out my pallet of ADA. It took me 2 months to get this thing up to Alaska. My main job is driving trucks for a company called Airland Transport. I used my companies connections to pick up the pallet from Texas and ship it to our dock. Guess who gets to deliver this pallet of gold to the shop tomorrow? Yeah this guy! 

A few bags of substrate and a 60p are going home with me too....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Is that a tank on the pallet? Ooh!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

tanks,substrate,and promotional material. GOLD


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

So who's to say one bounced off the pallet and ends up at my door step for the cost of shipping??!? Lol just kidding, it's not that we hate it it's that it's spendy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I second that. They are beautiful, no doubt. But I won't buy one unless I win the lottery.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well it takes a special kind of person to dump this kind of money into a single aquarium. I for one have a 56 gallon tank that has well over $3000 into it. If that seems like alot...talk to a reefer. I bet Funlad can relate.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah. Right now, I owe my parents almost $600. Do I regret any of that for a second? No way! All the same Grogan, for $3000, you could have an insane reef! Speaking of which, I'm going to throw up a video update here in a few minutes.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Update:
I deliverd the pallet, cut it opened and stocked the shelves. They sent me the all new Aqua Sky LED light as a gift. I didnt really know what to do with it so I put it on the Dovii tank. Looks cool


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

And to think BV77 has not even been in the shop yet...and he lives 30 miles away! fail bro


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm...for $3000 i could finally get in most of the specialty fry foods that i need for my customers...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been in there. You weren't there, I left my number they should have given it to you.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

John, you should open up your own small fish store! You have the right stuff and breed your own so it would be like 80% profit. I was looking into opening a primitive craft shop with the stuff that I build and the stuff my mom makes. We were pretty close to doing it but backed out. The place we were going to rent was on the main road of a small town and was only 500 a month. If you can cover the rent/elec the rest is pure profit.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rent, tanks, stands, filters, utilities (heat, cool, electricity, water), labor, fees (licenses, taxes, permits), whatever is left if profit. I don't want to imagine what a store full of ADA tanks would cost.

The economics of FW can't be that good, or 90% of the independent FW stores around here wouldn't have closed. The cost of keeping a place open until people find you and start buying seems to be too high. We've had 4 stores (3 new, 1 moved) close within months of opening. 

For the crafts, around here we have "antique malls" and similar places aimed at artisans or crafts. People rent a small section of a huge indoor space and you don't even have to be there to sell stuff, just price it and the landlord takes a cut. But he pays the utilities. The other thing they do here is rent a booth at a festival. Most towns have one or two a year, always on a weekend. Vendors come in, pay a fixed rate, and keep what they make. Some people do a few local shows a years, others are going somewhere every weekend.

500 a month is a huge commitment. Might work if you were allowed to live there. Ever since they changed the tax law and business losses are not deductible against regular income, a hobby business is a lot harder to afford.

You should do an online shop. Then at least you can deduct your computer and maybe part of your garage and electricity. All the little quilt shops in the tourist towns have gone online only. The tourist trap stores sell ice cream and stuff they buy online.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

WHAT?? No more deduction for business losses??? How can that be?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can now deduct business losses against that business' income only. Not another business, not your day job's salary. So if you earn 10k and spent 20k you pay 0 tax on it, but you are out 10k. In the old days, you could lose 10k on fish and take that off the 30k you brought home from another job and pay taxes on 20k instead of 30. No more income averaging either, so even if you lose money for 10 years, the first year you make money you pay full tax and maybe even the AMT (alternative minimum tax) where you lose your deductions if you do too well.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty neat stuff. Is that substrate really that good?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

TOS, I know that the government has all sorts of subsidies for farmers. Depending on how you set things up, you could grow coral out of your garage and deduct most of the costs. Coral Farming? What a life.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

grogan said:


> Well it takes a special kind of person to dump this kind of money into a single aquarium. I for one have a 56 gallon tank that has well over $3000 into it. If that seems like alot...talk to a reefer. I bet Funlad can relate.


You know what.. I was thinking today... people have their hobbies... Some people have horses.. a horse alone can cost between 3 - 8k even way more, then you have tack, feed, shoes, ect... Some people like cars, and they will spend 10s of thousands of dollars re building a classic... Some people like to ride dirt bikes and quads, and they will spend 4k - 10k for a nice bike, even 20k + for a street bike. 

So... don't judge us for spending thousands on $$$ on our hobbies!  I have a friend who just doesn't understand why I just went out and spent $400 in stuff for a tank... Then I say I have only gotten started, I barley have the the start equipment + everything I have in storage lol.. But he would go out and drop $10k on a street bike if he had it, just for fun. Tomato Tamato.

I love ADA, my 12" rimless is an ADA, it was expensive as heck but worth every penny IMHO. If I could describe ADA tanks in one word, their "Fresh".


----------

